# ceramic rings and bio balls



## malitha (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi. I bought a canister filter recently which has 3 trays. it came with sponge, bio balls, ceramic rings and carbon. even though i have 4 types of media i have only 3 baskets. hence is it ok to put the ceramic rings and bio balls in one basket. please excuse if it is a dumb question. i'm new to this.

Thanks


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

Ditch the carbon.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

+1 carbon isn't neccessary.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

why do so many people feel that carbon is not necessary and some even dispise using it? is there a huge dowside to it that i have not heard about, is it assentialy useless?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

You essentially have to buy new carbon every few weeks, there is no way to recharge it, it's expensive, it is only good for removing medications or tannins (from driftwood) or removing serious smell. That said, I keep a bag of carbon around in case I have to remove medications.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

+1 on the comment above from Metricliman


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

I always ditch the carbon, But I'm trying out purigen right now. Apparently it can be run up to 6 months, cleaned and repeated.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

purigen?? can u link a site that has that on it? would love to check that out


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... rigen.html


----------

